# Newbie looking to mod a Char-Griller Smokin' Pro smoker - Advice needed!



## stringer (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi I just ordered my first smoker, just waiting for it to arrive. I got the Char-Griller Smokin' Pro smoker from wally world for $190 shipped. From what I have read, it needs a few mods to become a good smoker. What I'd like to do is get the mods and install them as I'm assembling the smoker. I am looking for advice to pick out the right mods, so I can get the most out of this smoker. I really want to make this seemingly mediocre smoker pretty darn nice!








Thermometer: I see some people are going with a pair of these thermometers from ebay. Is this a good choice? If so, what would be the ideal thermometer stem length to go with? It looks like they have different sizes.







Smoker Basket: Im not able to weld, and I dont have a fabrication shop or anything. What would be a good choice/method for a smoker basket? As i've said, I don't yet have the smoker so im not sure what dimensions would be ideal.

Plates/baffles etc: How would a complete new pull this off, and what would I need? This is the part that confuses me the most!

Ceramic bricks? Is this what i need? If so, what size and where do I get them? If not, what should I get?

Smokestack Extention: What is the best readily available material to use for this? How close to grate should it be?

Im sure I have left some things out, being completely new to this. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## stringer (Jul 16, 2012)

did i post in the wrong subforum?


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 17, 2012)

Here you go stinger, try this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/58778/char-griller-smokin-pro-with-firebox-mods

I'm not very handy myself, but what i can tell you is the chimney extension to the grate is a awesome mod. I used some dryer exhaust for mine.  Just a few inches above the grate.

The thermometer you show is the one I use. Works great!! Just make sure to calibrate it in some boiling water.

The other thing is the basket. It will help you smoke longer & slower.

I dont have any plates, but what I do is put an aluminum loaf pan somewhat in front of the smoke chamber  ( don't block it completley ) with water to help the heat flow stay under & helping keep it even!

Good luck!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's a thread on making a basket-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket

IMHO no bricks or water pans are needed in the CG, they just absorb heat for no return on investment.

Most use dryer vent for the chimney extension, IMHO it should extend no closer than 4 inches above the cooking grate.

The easiest baffle to use is the charcoal grate in the main cooking chamber, put the cast iron cooking grates that came with the firebox in the bottom of the cooking chamber and put the inverted charcoal grate on them.


----------

